# We'll Be Out Tomorrow



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

We'll be out tomorrow. Please say hello if you are a PFF'er. Free hot dogs if you say hello (providedI am cooking when I see you)!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike were you going to be?? I was thinking about takin the boat out, 17ft Center console...I'll hit the water late, probably after 9.. But we'll see..


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll be doing the family thing at McRee tomorrow as well. Boat name is Wet Willie. Stop by and say hello if you are near by.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

McRee is where?? I've gone towards the pass a time or 2, but hardly go that way.. Its the Island on the right if your heading into the gulf from the pass correct?


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Me and my girl will be heading out- afternoon time frame. Ft. McRee is a little cove just east of the pass. It will likely be gunnel to gunnel out there tomorrow!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

wld1985, try this link for a pic of Ft McRee, I don't know how to just post the map. Ft. Pickens is on the East side, thepass in the middle, Ft Mcree on west side of the pass and (Sand Island, Admirals Island, Shell Island) whatever you call it is between McRee and Shermans Cove(NAS).

Skip

http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v=2&FORM=LMLTCP&cp=30.329824~-87.313457&style=h&lvl=15&tilt=-90&dir=0&alt=-1000&phx=0&phy=0&phscl=1&encType=1


----------

